# To the rude lady working at bahia mar



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You just cost yourself about a thousand dollars in fuel sales by rudely refusing to let us unload our boat while we waited for the storm to pass so we could buy fuel from you. We will go out of our way to buy fuel on the water in gulf breeze from now on. 

You exhibited the opposite of customer service.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

WTF, how can someone refuse to let you unload a boat at a dock? I would call the marina and talk to the dock master. That's BS.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like free advertizing too bad it's not positive

Josh you are normally such a agreeable soul.


----------



## hkr (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear Sirs, The vessel you are reffereing to pulled up to the fuel dock and asked for fuel durning a lightening storm. According to company policy they are not allowed to pump in the lightening, that's common sense. They were told they could tie up at the end of the dock and await the storm to pass. They continued into the marina to tie up to the bulkhead and bumped a boat on the way in. When asked if they needed help by a staff member he was told to not worry about it. When the "rude lady from Bahia Mar" came out to ask if they needed help and explained that this was a private marina and you couldn't just tie up and unload, she was told by the owner of the boat that it was none of her business and they were going to just be a little while. A truck was coming to pick up their gear. When she explained that this was a private marina and unless they were customers they couldn't utilize the marina they turned the boat around getting into the anchor of the boat in front of them. She was doing her job by protecting the facility. Should you need to contact the office of the marina the number is 432-9620.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to keep my boat at BM. The guys running the lift were very nice but the lady working in the office was a royal beotch. I left after a couple months of that and moved to Daybreak. Been very happy over there. I'd trailer my boat and deal with the public ramps before I would go back to BM for anything.


----------



## HKMermaid (Oct 12, 2011)

I was actually standing right there when everything went down...and I do not care to argue, but you almost collided with two customers that were tied up and you were simply being instructed to move your boat down the dock and proceeded to scream at the manager and told her to mind her own business...agreeable? I think not. Also, you can't pump fuel when there is lightning.


----------



## hkr (Jul 18, 2012)

Bahia Mar is a private marina. Due to liability they do not allow non-tenants to access their docks. The complaintant didn't tell you that the owner of the boat yelled at the rude lady at Bahia Mar and told her that what they were doing was none of her business. They also tied up so tight to the bulkhead, not a slip and got into the anchor of a tenant renting a slip at the marina. They were aksed to relocate to a slip and await the storm to pass for fuel. They were told as a nontenant they could not unload thier boat at a private dock. In no way would Bahia Mar turn a boat away from safe harbor during a storm. That wasn't the case here.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

So let me get this straight, Josh since you hadn't bought fuel yet you were not yet a customer and couldn't unload your gear from the boat but if you had already bought fuel then you would be a customer and be allowed to?


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Being in the Auto industry that cartoon cracked me up, no dog in the actual argument but that was funny.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ironic that somebody that was blamed for running into a tenants anchor has a user name of fenderbender...that and interesting that those defending the marina only have 2 posts each one of which both are in this post, not saying they aren't providing true valid information, just something I noticed....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> Ironic that somebody that was blamed for running into a tenants anchor has a user name of fenderbender...that and interesting that those defending the marina only have 2 posts each one of which both are in this post, not saying they aren't providing true valid information, just something I noticed....


It's the same person.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Splittine said:


> It's the same person.


 
I thought the same thing but I am assuming you can probably see the IP address. Hahaha


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Probably a Mr. And Mrs.


----------



## SweetSalty (Jul 18, 2012)

wackydaddy said:


> Ironic that somebody that was blamed for running into a tenants anchor has a user name of fenderbender...that and interesting that those defending the marina only have 2 posts each one of which both are in this post, not saying they aren't providing true valid information, just something I noticed....


Hahahahaha ^ That's awesome. 
I wouldn't let you dock at my marina either if you were telling employees to mind their own business (Irony again, how it quite literally is her business seeing as how she works there...) and almost ramming boats. In a storm.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just to add info. By law, You CANNOT be turned away from buying gas on the water, even at a private or military installation.

But I'd bet that doesn't allow for unloading or loading a boat at a private marina or say, Sherman Cove.

You CAN buy fuel at Sherman Cove, but you cannot offload or onload passengers or equipment even if you buy fuel.

And CERTAINLY nobody will turn you away from docking in a storm.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I liken this to the ability to use the beach behind Fred Levin's house as high as the mean high water line.

Doesn't mean you can tramp through his yard to unload your boat.

Jim


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

This is better than reality TV. I love it when party A comes on here to bitch about Party B, and Party B is actually on here and responds! LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> This is better than reality TV. I love it when party A comes on here to bitch about Party B, and Party B is actually on here and responds! LOVE IT!!!!!


Since the rebuttal came in just over an hour, I suspect the forum was mentioned at the dock.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> This is better than reality TV. I love it when party A comes on here to bitch about Party B, and Party B is actually on here and responds! LOVE IT!!!!!


 
This is a good forum though, I really like it seems like there is much less ego and "I am a fishing god" Pro-staffer BS here than bass forums.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

well lets be honest. Anyone who spends all day and billions of bucks to chase a fish all over the place and then finally catch him and then let it go, is a God I guess. I do catch and release. I take my bass back home and release them into Lake Crisco. I love to tell bass fishermen how those bass taste like Grouper and how much I love to eat um!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Since the rebuttal came in just over an hour, I suspect the forum was mentioned at the dock.


I was impling with "on here" meaning "on here" as a MEMBER OF THE PFF. Timing of their reply is a moot point to me. As long as Party B replies to Party A it's awesome! There's nothing better than 2 sides to a story!


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

The the "hk's" the same thing happened to me during a storm, I pulled up an the absolutely refused to let me dock and unload some of my gear, I was just going to unload stuff that could've been broken... I'll never go back there again


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so confused. What would you want to unload at a dock that is not near your car/truck at the boat ramp? Something here doesn't make sense.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Since the rebuttal came in just over an hour, I suspect the forum was mentioned at the dock.


I would think that a friend of theirs on here might have called them after reading this thread. I have no idea where Bahia Mar is, by the way, and I've never heard of it.

Interesting how this all unfolded. Totally different situations, but how it has played out reminds me of the Hot Spots vs. disgruntled-charter-customer-who-posted-on-here-after-the-captain-called-the-trip-off thread. Hot Spots was right in that one, who knows what happened in this case.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

WW2 said:


> I am so confused. What would you want to unload at a dock that is not near your car/truck at the boat ramp? Something here doesn't make sense.


thank you, i'm feeling the same way. in the couple years on this forum i've never seen word 1 negative about the OP. kicker is though, i can actually see the side of HKwhatevers. they were gonna let them fuel up, they were gonna let them tie up to wait out the storm. could they have gone above and beyond due to extinuating circumstances (heavy downpoor)? yeah sure they could. i don't know that i would expect a business to do that though after i or someone on my boat had just hollared an employee.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> thank you, i'm feeling the same way. in the couple years on this forum i've never seen word 1 negative about the OP. kicker is though, i can actually see the side of HKwhatevers. they were gonna let them fuel up, they were gonna let them tie up to wait out the storm. could they have gone above and beyond due to extinuating circumstances (heavy downpoor)? yeah sure they could. i don't know that i would expect a business to do that though after i or someone on my boat had just hollared an employee.


Here is what I am thinking from the standpoint of the business. 

I let you unload and you hurt yourself, knock something in the water, get struck by lightning on the dock, trip, fall, cut your hand off. blah blah blah. I am getting sued.

What I see from the side of the OP... 

I am just trying to save my crap and it would be nice if the business helped me do that. 

Both sides are perfectly legit. 

I am still confused about what would need to be unloaded.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Good point K-Bill. A while back a customer comes into my restaurant with a hand load of car trash and wanted us to throw it away for him. I thought we were a restaurant not a dump, although for the age of the place some people might think we are a dump. So the big question is: How far does a business have to go to have taken care of someone. I would think that some people would have to consider there are limits to what you should ask for or expect to get and be gracious about it. Just my 2cents.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> Josh you are normally such a agreeable soul.



Those of you who know me personally know that that explains how out of line this was! 

We have no problem waiting for the storm to fuel, but the way the lady spoke to us was completely out of hand. 

And saying that we bumped or touched ANY boat on the way to dock is a outright lie, I personally was on the dock holding our pulpit away from the anchor of another boat moored beside us.

We had a killer trip though, I'll post up soon!

The point is, you lost regular business because of your poor attitude, plain and simple. I just wanted to make you aware that how you talk to potential customers can have far reaching effects, and I'm glad the staff at Bahia Mar are aware of this post.

p.s. I was not the captain of the vessel, and Fenderbender is my name because I play guitar (fender strat) and knock on wood, in 14 yrs of driving zero accidents.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a killer trip though, I'll post up soon!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Here is what I am thinking from the standpoint of the business.
> 
> I let you unload and you hurt yourself, knock something in the water, get struck by lightning on the dock, trip, fall, cut your hand off. blah blah blah. I am getting sued.
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't have said it any better..good post


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

jim t said:


> Just to add info. By law, You CANNOT be turned away from buying gas on the water, even at a private or military installation.
> 
> But I'd bet that doesn't allow for unloading or loading a boat at a private marina or say, Sherman Cove.
> 
> ...


Serious question. What law is this and where can I find info on it?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Those of you who know me personally know that that explains how out of line this was!
> 
> We have no problem waiting for the storm to fuel, but the way the lady spoke to us was completely out of hand.
> 
> ...


 
the few times i have met FB he was very cool and laid back, which he also demonstrates in his posts on here.

when dealing with the public many times you dont know who you are talking to. Lord knows i have stuck my foot square in my mouth before, even both of them. this incident has cost the marina more business than they know. maybe it would be better to make amends rather than accuse people of hitting boats. kumbaya


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

1270 views 

25 now viewing


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:watching::watching::watching:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to admit, I too am wondering...

What would you unload before, during, or after getting fuel at a Marina that was not you normal trailering spot?

If it was just people during a downpour because of lawsuit fears... Imagine the lawsuit if someone got struck by lightning because they were NOT allowed to seek shelter...

I was not there and have no dog in this. But, if this was a private marina and the employee was following proper procedure for a non-member "customer", there are proper ways of talking to people. I know there is a person that works at my company that has no idea how to treat fellow people and they p*ss people off all the time. Fortunatly they do not deal with the public...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> p.s. I was not the captain of the vessel, and Fenderbender is my name because I play guitar (fender strat) and knock on wood, in 14 yrs of driving zero accidents.


When we do an overnighter I'll bring my acoustic and we can serenade the swords lol


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

*Post em*



FenderBender said:


> We had a killer trip though, I'll post up soon!




Fingers tapping on table.........c'mon man post the pics!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I have to admit, I too am wondering...
> 
> What would you unload before, during, or after getting fuel at a Marina that was not you normal trailering spot?
> 
> ...


 
That is a fine question. I wonder if you could actually sue someone for not letting you take shelter on private property. We need some fourm lawyers. lol


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Couldn't have said it any better..good post


It doesn't matter if they kept their boat at the marina or not. The insurance still covers anyone on the property.When people come to fuel up do they always stay in their boat? No. No difference than someone pulling in and getting gas or going inside to the marina store. 100's of people go through there every week that aren't paying marina customers.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

What i dont understand is where the people(person) went that was defending bahia mar.they posted and left without a comeback response.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

southern yakker said:


> What i dont understand is where the people(person) went that was defending bahia mar.they posted and left without a comeback response.



They go where they go....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> What i dont understand is where the people(person) went that was defending bahia mar.they posted and left without a comeback response.


She were banned for creating 3 screen names and posting trying to back up her first post. One name is fine but when you create 2 more egging it on that's a little out of hand.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Splittine said:


> She were banned for creating 3 screen names and posting trying to back up her first post. One name is fine but when you create 2 more egging it on that's a little out of hand.



:shifty:...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> She were banned for creating 3 screen names and posting trying to back up her first post. One name is fine but when you create 2 more egging it on that's a little out of hand.


Just b/c you see the same IP address doesn't mean it's the same person...I mean, they were at the same location a marina. If I had 5 people at my house on my wifi all posting, you'd see them all from the same IP...just saying.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Splittine said:


> She were banned for creating 3 screen names and posting trying to back up her first post. One name is fine but when you create 2 more egging it on that's a little out of hand.


Did you send a pm asking him/her this or are you assuming that he/she did this. Believe me I hate bahia mar and the beyotch in the office. But to assume this is wrong, she could have created this at the marina and had the other employee sign up there and give there side as well. Jmho Doug


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Just b/c you see the same IP address doesn't mean it's the same person...I mean, they were at the same location a marina. If I had 5 people at my house on my wifi all posting, you'd see them all from the same IP...just saying.


I agree 100%. But when all the emails have the same first and last name in it it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure that out. Just saying. We need to get up for a cold beer one day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bow Down said:


> Did you send a pm asking him/her this or are you assuming that he/she did this. Believe me I hate bahia mar and the beyotch in the office. But to assume this is wrong, she could have created this at the marina and had the other employee sign up there and give there side as well. Jmho Doug


Read previous post. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

jim t said:


> Just to add info. By law, You CANNOT be turned away from buying gas on the water, even at a private or military installation.
> 
> But I'd bet that doesn't allow for unloading or loading a boat at a private marina or say, Sherman Cove.
> 
> ...


Jim T, I would like to know what law you are refering to. Do you have a statutory citation? Very interesting.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Are either of the parties going to tell us what was being unloaded? I've been caught in about 100 storms and can't think of anything I would need temporarily unloaded. 4 pages and that's all I have been reading to find out...

Btw, I also kept my 28 Albemarle at Bahia Mar for 5 yrs. It's a very narrow dock to the dry storage pull out. Very easy to "almost" tie up with another boat. Especially in a storm when boats are tied up on both sides. Saw it happen daily... half the time by Bahia mar employees parking a boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Keep your head up Josh and don't let em get to ya. No shortage of assholes in this world.

Just spend the money somewhere else.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF A-HOLES!!!!!!

Seriously though, whats going on? Who did what?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris V said:


> YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF A-HOLES!!!!!!


 
LOL.......:no:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> well lets be honest. Anyone who spends all day and billions of bucks to chase a fish all over the place and then finally catch him and then let it go, is a God I guess. I do catch and release. I take my bass back home and release them into Lake Crisco. I love to tell bass fishermen how those bass taste like Grouper and how much I love to eat um!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey,
Aren't you the guy with curly blonde hair, son of a plumber ? or somethin like that ?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Even though it is private property she still sells gas to the public so you would think that she would have the good sense to be civil. I work with the public and I have had to hold my tongue many times when I would like to have jumped on the person with both feet.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Has the unload question been answered yet? This is better then Jerry Springer.. almost as good as the NAS pier being opened to the public thread


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I agree 100%. But when all the emails have the same first and last name in it it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure that out. Just saying. We need to get up for a cold beer one day.


We should meet up at the Oar House for that beer, maybe razzle a few ornery women while we're there


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Has the unload question been answered yet? This is better then Jerry Springer.. almost as good as the NAS pier being opened to the public thread


No one has answered it yet buy this thread would be alot more entertaining if that person wasnt banned.haha


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Chris V said:


> YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF A-HOLES!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though, whats going on? Who did what?



HAHAHAaaaaaa


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Splittine said:


> I agree 100%. But when all the emails have the same first and last name in it it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure that out. Just saying. We need to get up for a cold beer one day.



"rocket surgeon" 



Classic !


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Bahia Mar sounds pompous, and even when your right, you still represent your company and that place already has a reputation and that response won't help.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a "private" marina, REQUIRED to sell fuel to non members. When non members take advantage of the fuel privilege to use other resources at the marina without paying for them as members do, It's tresspassing in my opinion.

If you want lose privileges, pay a monthly amount as do all the member customers.

Jim


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Splittine said:


> I agree 100%. But when all the emails have the same first and last name in it it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure that out. Just saying. We need to get up for a cold beer one day.


dont drink but will have a water


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I store my boat at Bahia Mar and find the staff extremely friendly. When I return the boat the rules is to park at the end even to get gas. As far as "breakables" on the boat....I have to have an example, rare china plates, crystal glasses, The Mona Lisa, or a 60 LED TV, it confuses me. I heard the term breakables several times in the thread and taht the breakables needed to be unloaded at the dock. The only thing on my boat is rods and my pride when I lose a big fish that can break.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Customer service is a difficult thing and there is no forum for businesses to go to and complain about bad customers. People have bad days all the time, I don't come on a forum and complain every time I get bad service. We as customers need to remember this because otherwise good businesses will get a bad name. I am on no ones side here, I just feel in general there are a lot of customers that do dumb things and then complain for no reason on how they were treated. 

Honestly, the OP was not a customer because they had not bought anything yet so therefore to a certain extent they were trespassing. For all we and BM know they were simply taking shelter for the storm and were yelled at so they complained. It sounds to me like no one from the boat went into the office to tell them they are just docking until the storm was over and then getting gas because the BM employees did not know. 

I don't see this situation a whole lot different from private property. If I owned a dock on the bay and a storm brewed, you still have no right to dock your boat, unload, and screw around on my dock just because it is raining. I also agree with the unloading part, I have unloaded people at a separate dock as the boat but you have to know you are taking advantage of a business for this and when you are not purchasing anything it is unethical.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been dealing with Bahia Mar since they opened, both storing my personal boat, pulling customers boats, working on boats, buying fuel, beer, ice ect. They are very professional,friendly,helpful ect. Been in the marine bizz since the 70's. Could not ask for better folks. If they made a decision that was bad for you I can say it was not done to offend you. I am sure they would not want that. But they have rules and they must abide by them as you do. Follow the rules and you will have no issues!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

So is fenderbenders new name gonna be anchorspanker ??? LOL


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys, have some of you been on an overnighter before? There is a lot of stuff that goes with you. It was about to pour down rain or was pouring down rain so I'm sure they had stuff that they would prefer not to get soaked if possible. Clothes, bags, cell phones, electric reels, tackle bags etc that could stand to not get soaked......I have beat a couple rainstorms back to the dock and there is always a few things that I make sure to unload so they stay dry, including myself.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Guys, have some of you been on an overnighter before? There is a lot of stuff that goes with you. It was about to pour down rain or was pouring down rain so I'm sure they had stuff that they would prefer not to get soaked if possible. Clothes, bags, cell phones, electric reels, tackle bags etc that could stand to not get soaked......I have beat a couple rainstorms back to the dock and there is always a few things that I make sure to unload so they stay dry, including myself.


I don't go fishing when the weather is extremely questionable, much less an overnighter. Seems to me that was the first bad decision made by the boaters here. Then they don't want to listen to them when they ask them to stay around the fuel dock until the storm passes, then they bounce off other boats, then want to unload their crap at a place where they just hollered at the workers and have no right to unload their stuff. I don't have a dog in the hunt, but I do know that the folks at Bahia Mar and the Oar House have always treated me with respect, probably b/c I treated them with respect. Sounds like the boaters here were in the wrong, someone at the marina probably didn't handle it properly and now they come on here to show that their vagina's were hurt over it. I'm sure that Bahia Mar is not going to lose any sleep over those that choose to not fuel up there anymore over something so trivial.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> they don't want to listen to them when they ask them to stay around the fuel dock until the storm passes, then they bounce off other boats, then want to unload their crap at a place where they just hollered at the workers and have no right to unload their stuff. I don't have a dog in the hunt, but I do know that the folks at Bahia Mar and the Oar House have always treated me with respect, probably b/c I treated them with respect. Sounds like the boaters here were in the wrong, someone at the marina probably didn't handle it properly and now they come on here to show that their vagina's were hurt over it. I'm sure that Bahia Mar is not going to lose any sleep over those that choose to not fuel up there anymore over something so trivial.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wharf Rat said:


> I don't go fishing when the weather is extremely questionable, much less an overnighter. Seems to me that was the first bad decision made by the boaters here. Then they don't want to listen to them when they ask them to stay around the fuel dock until the storm passes, then they bounce off other boats, then want to unload their crap at a place where they just hollered at the workers and have no right to unload their stuff. I don't have a dog in the hunt, but I do know that the folks at Bahia Mar and the Oar House have always treated me with respect, probably b/c I treated them with respect. Sounds like the boaters here were in the wrong, someone at the marina probably didn't handle it properly and now they come on here to show that their vagina's were hurt over it. I'm sure that Bahia Mar is not going to lose any sleep over those that choose to not fuel up there anymore over something so trivial.


I was referring to the people who kept asking what needed to be unloaded.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I was referring to the people who kept asking what needed to be unloaded.



Anything I take on a boat that I do not want to get wet goes in a waterproof box or bag. This again is why I ask what would need to be unloaded. I mainly fish off of a boat that has no way of keeping things dry from the rain and I plan for that accordingly. 

I also drive a Jeep that has no top, no doors, no windows and I drive it that way year round. I have waterproof boxes etc in my jeep that I put my electronics in when the weather looks bad.

I am not saying the OP was wrong in any way, I was not there so I have no idea what really happened. I am just curious what would need to be unloaded somewhere that they do not have a car/truck to put it in.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

WW2 said:


> Anything I take on a boat that I do not want to get wet goes in a waterproof box or bag. This again is why I ask what would need to be unloaded. I mainly fish off of a boat that has no way of keeping things dry from the rain and I plan for that accordingly.
> 
> I also drive a Jeep that has no top, no doors, no windows and I drive it that way year round. I have waterproof boxes etc in my jeep that I put my electronics in when the weather looks bad.


Well clearly they aren't as prepared as you:notworthy:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Well clearly they aren't as prepared as you:notworthy:



Well, that brings to mind an old saying.... "Lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine."


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

WW2 said:


> Well, that brings to mind an old saying.... "Lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine."



I told my wife that one day....slept on the couch that night


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I told my wife that one day....slept on the couch that night



hehehehe, yeah, there are a lot of old saying that you should never use on your wife.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

WW2 said:


> I am just curious what would need to be unloaded somewhere that they do not have a car/truck to put it in.


I am starting to think you are not going to get an answer :whistling:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I am starting to think you are not going to get an answer :whistling:


And I am ok with that. I was just curious more than anything.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Those of you who are in any business remember;
There are some customers you do not want to / or should do business with .


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> and Fenderbender is my name because I play guitar (fender strat)


lol! i play too and wondered! Great name for a boater/guitar player!


----------



## heatherkr (Jul 19, 2012)

Allow me to clear up some confusion. HKR and HKMermaid are two different people. There is a Heather Kate and a Heather Kristen. So to be banned for multiple accounts under the same name was kinda funny. When anyone calls the office at Bahia Mar and asks for Heather they are always asked which one. 

The vessel that pulled up was wanting to offload fishing rods and said they had a truck coming to meet them. As a private marina we do not allow non-tenants to load and unload from the docks, take up customer parking and utilize our facilities. This is what our tenants pay for. How is that fair?

I tried my best to ask them what help we could provide and what they were doing here, as non tenants tying up to our dock. Yes, they did get into the anchor in front of them and I told them about it. There was no communication from them other than that it was none of my business. They were all just looking at me like I was being voodoo cursed. Simple communication on their part would have made the situation much easier to handle.

Liability is always a concern as a business operator but we have never turned away anyone seeking safe harbor from a storm. As they were being rude they were asked by the property manager to leave the docks. It wasn't "the rude lady at Bahia Mar". 

I have been with Bahia Mar for almost 13 years and my clients will attest to my sense of sincere customer service. We do have procedures put into place and it is my job to protect those procedures. There is always a grey area and we are always ready to step into that grey area to help the customer. 

I am truly sorry that communication was lacking yesterday. As a customer when asked questions it would have better if you would have a least acknowledged that you were being spoken to and replied. This matter could have been handled with much more decorum. Instead of slamming a business's reputation on a public forum it would also have been better to have come into the office and spoken to the staff. This is always a better way as a customer to get the results you are wanting.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

d....... I just read 8 pages and for 6 I have wanted to know what needed to be unloaded also and keep waiting for an answer. Where are you going to unload it, on the dock beside the boat?? In thier office? Not just to fenderbender(way to make an impact on your screen name) but someone else talked about it as well.

someone else mentioned their services were alway taken advantage of, at a fuel dock???
So, Is it posted "Gas sales only, no one allowed on dock or in marina without membership"???
Can you dock there to buy Beer? (serious question)
Are you allowed to take a wiz when you buy beer?

I have been in sales and customer service my whole life and the custumer is not always right.
But for people to jump in and say fenderbender was in the wrong and Im treated like a king there....

there has been no other legit side of the story but now hes a liar?????
CMON MAN
this aint (yes I said aint) a political forum is it?? why would he be upset and post it if he were wrong in this, or say it happened differently? 
He would be quiet and not say a word if he was wrong hitting boats and being an ass yelling at people. He would be hoping no one saw the boat he was on and post it here???


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I took a guy fishing once and he wanted to goto shermans cove to drop off redfish so he could get another one.. it was his last time fishing with me..I would hate for anyone to refuse someone refuge from a bad storm member or not....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> why would he be upset and post it if he were wrong in this, or say it happened differently?
> He would be quiet and not say a word if he was wrong hitting boats and being an ass yelling at people. He would be hoping no one saw the boat he was on and post it here???


that's an easy one - perception. i'm sure if it's raining and you think your plans to unload are no big deal and the marina should just let you do it, and then they don't - you may feel like you were wronged. whether you were actually wronged, or just feel that way because the marina did not bend their policies for you is two different things. i don't know who is right or wrong, i wasn't there. just answering your question.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

heatherkr said:


> The vessel that pulled up was wanting to offload fishing rods and said they had a truck coming to meet them..


..and there's our answer. No wonder the OP never admitted it.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Seems to me that by the posts on here he isnt the only one who thinks poorly of your marina.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Off topic but is this place in gulf breeze on the sound?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Off topic but is this place in gulf breeze on the sound?


negative - bayou chico


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Why not wait until you pumped about $500 in fuel and then casually taken them off the boat and into your awaiting truck? I am sure the marina wanting their $500 would have not said a word. Sounds like the OP may have called undo attention to himself. In today's economy, a guy buys $1,000 worth of fuel on a rainy day from me, I would have looked the other way. Especially if there was not a line of boats wanting fuel.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

We need to have more threads like this... Makes my day go by much faster !!! ha ha


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't people have a bad day or sometimes say the wrong thing without it getting all blown out of proportion, sometimes we all have handled something poorly. I agree to come here and to damage a business reputation instead of contacting the owner directly to address your issue seems tacky. It seems for many it is easier to type on a keyboard than talk to someone in person. 

We have kept our boats at Bahia Mar, not anymore only because we wanted it closer to where we live. We always were treated very fairly there and the staff would go out of their way to help us if needed.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you are buying $1000 of fuel you have a boat big enough to store your gear out of the rain and storm. 

How much fishing stuff do you not want to get wet? I have a cell phone, wallet, and keys kept in a dry box/bag no matter what boat I am on. The rest of the stuff is meant to put up with the elements and I don't care if I am on a 15ft or 45 ft boat chances are if not kept in a dry box your stuff is gonna get wet on a boat. 

Unloading stuff because of a storm in a hurry is not an excuse IMO. Again, this was not a hurricane so any boat buying $1000 gas is big enough to handle a little storm. Maybe BM people were being jerks, but to me it is even worse to come on a forum and bash a business when as a customer you were partly in the wrong also.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> What i dont understand is where the people(person) went that was defending bahia mar.they posted and left without a comeback response.


They could not handle the pressure. :whistling:



baldona523 said:


> If you are buying $1000 of fuel you have a boat big enough to store your gear out of the rain and storm.
> 
> How much fishing stuff do you not want to get wet? I have a cell phone, wallet, and keys kept in a dry box/bag no matter what boat I am on. The rest of the stuff is meant to put up with the elements and I don't care if I am on a 15ft or 45 ft boat chances are if not kept in a dry box your stuff is gonna get wet on a boat.
> 
> Unloading stuff because of a storm in a hurry is not an excuse IMO. Again, this was not a hurricane so any boat buying $1000 gas is big enough to handle a little storm. Maybe BM people were being jerks, but to me it is even worse to come on a forum and bash a business when as a customer you were partly in the wrong also.


Good Point...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron19 said:


> Seems to me that by the posts on here he isnt the only one who thinks poorly of your marina.


Believe me, there is not a single business, organization, or person that recieves a favorable opinion from everybody. It is impossible to please everyone and you will go insane if you try.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, this forum is a place where people hear about businesses, sometimes write reviews for businesses (mostly positive, occasionally negative), and many businesses advertise here in addition to fishing related talk. The OP posted a negative review, the business responded. Cant knock on someone posting about a bad experience with a business, he obviously feels like he was wronged. Same as if you read a review anywhere else online, opinions will be biased based on different variables. I don't know who was in the right or wrong, wasn't there. The OP said the staff was rude and they lost his business. He posted to inform others about his experience. Others spoke up and said that they had similar experiences. Others spoke up and said the staff there was great. No different than any other business I am sure. Every business has people who like their place and people who don't. IMO, I wouldn't want my employees getting on a forum and validating any sort of thing like this. No matter what happened, it's not like this thread is gaining them any business nor did posting here help either. This thread would have disappeared without the employees arguing their side. Just my .2 cents.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

$1000 no one more than 200-215 gallons at today's prices. Could have been a center console with limited dry storage or they wanted to lighten the load as they had a long rough ride back to their trailer or dock. May have wanted to off load a few passengers as well, why make the whole crew suffer through the rain and waves.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

if the owner folks would have joined up and pm'ed the OP to have them call to discuss the matter then this might have all been worked out and chalked up to tempers flaring on both sides in bad weather conditions, as oppossed to it turning into a soap.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

deeptracks said:


> if the owner folks would have joined up and pm'ed the OP to have them call to discuss the matter then this might have all been worked out and chalked up to tempers flaring on both sides in bad weather conditions, as oppossed to it turning into a soap.


If the op would have went in or called the business and talked to a manager, the business would not have had to come on here and defend there establishment. This whole thread could have been avoided!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

deeptracks said:


> if the owner folks would have joined up and pm'ed the OP to have them call to discuss the matter then this might have all been worked out and chalked up to tempers flaring on both sides in bad weather conditions, as oppossed to it turning into a soap.





sniperpeeps said:


> Well, this forum is a place where people hear about businesses, sometimes write reviews for businesses (mostly positive, occasionally negative), and many businesses advertise here in addition to fishing related talk. The OP posted a negative review, the business responded. Cant knock on someone posting about a bad experience with a business, he obviously feels like he was wronged. Same as if you read a review anywhere else online, opinions will be biased based on different variables. I don't know who was in the right or wrong, wasn't there. The OP said the staff was rude and they lost his business. He posted to inform others about his experience. Others spoke up and said that they had similar experiences. Others spoke up and said the staff there was great. No different than any other business I am sure. Every business has people who like their place and people who don't. IMO, I wouldn't want my employees getting on a forum and validating any sort of thing like this. No matter what happened, it's not like this thread is gaining them any business nor did posting here help either. This thread would have disappeared without the employees arguing their side. Just my .2 cents.


 Well said... BUTT.... what fun would that have been....
:table::bangin:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I have NEVER lost my temper or said anything in haste or rudely while on my boat..... ever.



Really.



Ok, maybe once.



.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

over 7500 views


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If the Op and the owner would have...wait, I forgot where I was in this argument. Bottom line...something happened...we had fun following the thread...a business was impacted...10 pages and still...hmmm, bet it will go another 3-5 more. Just because it is raining and snapper season is over.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

spoony you started page 11 and had the 101st post, good prediction


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys that have 10+ pages need to change your posts per thread view. I only have 3 pages so far.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

heatherkr said:


> Instead of slamming a business's reputation on a *public forum*


*Heather,*

*This forum is not public property.*

*It is a private forum, owned by an individual, and open to the public.*

*As Bahia Mar Marina is private property so is this place.*

*Their are open forums and closed forums in this world.*

*So think of yourself, here on this forum, as a tenant in a wet slip at Bahia Mar Marina.*

*There are rules here also.*

*I will say this, this forum is NOT ran like a military institution.*


*I think you should act on this forum, as your company demands tenants to act in your wet slips.*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's interesting reading everyone's thought's on this.. Lotta good posts for both sides of this argument. My solution is Party A meets Party B at the oar house.. Party A buys 1st round.. Party B buys 2nd round.. Then Party A and Party B both invite the rest of the forum for more beers !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

halo1 said:


> It's interesting reading everyone's thought's on this.. Lotta good posts for both sides of this argument. My solution is Party A meets Party B at the oar house.. Party A buys 1st round.. Party B buys 2nd round.. Then Party A and Party B both invite the rest of the forum for more beers !!!!!:thumbup:



I like this idea but I would add that this process be repeated until no one remembers what happened to begin with...


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*love it*

:notworthy::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:, dang good entertainment:thumbup:, gonna go for popcorn, brb


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn, I always miss the good ones


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

heatherkr said:


> This is always a better way as a customer to get the results you are wanting.


*This statement puzzles me.*


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

but I thought he wasn't a customer........damn now I have to read the whole thing again.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

halo1 said:


> It's interesting reading everyone's thought's on this.. Lotta good posts for both sides of this argument. My solution is Party A meets Party B at the oar house.. Party A buys 1st round.. Party B buys 2nd round.. Then Party A and Party B both invite the rest of the forum for more beers !!!!!:thumbup:


You sir are a genius.:drink:


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

halo1 said:


> It's interesting reading everyone's thought's on this.. Lotta good posts for both sides of this argument. My solution is Party A meets Party B at the oar house.. Party A buys 1st round.. Party B buys 2nd round.. Then Party A and Party B both invite the rest of the forum for more beers !!!!!:thumbup:


 
well if party A is buying, but Party B is needing to unload before buying...........then all the forum shows up.................who is buying for the rest of the forum???:whistling: I kid I kid..........sorry to derail


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Ul412al was here


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Lock and delete this shit. Who cares at this point!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it should be settled with those Sumo wrestling suits. Why lock? This is entertaining and at this point it is simply for fun.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Lock and delete this xxxx. Who cares at this point!


*It appears you do, or you would not be posting.*

*Why would you want it locked, or even deleted.*

*I think you must be addicted to this PFF thing.*

*I think you can not stop reading every post.*

*And now you are getting tired of having to come back to this thread and read it every three minutes to keep up with the activity.*

*Am I correct?*


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Rain go away so I can fish and not be entertained by this anymore!!!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *It appears you do, or you would not be posting.*
> 
> *Why would you want it locked, or even deleted.*
> 
> ...


Well I was actually joking. I have enjoyed it but, I didn't read it all day so I had to start at page 5. I don't pay attention to updates, I just read whatever I feel like.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Heather,*
> 
> *This forum is not public property.*
> 
> ...


BAM!

no-he-di-ent


.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Well I was actually joking. I have enjoyed it but, I didn't read it all day so I had to start at page 5. I don't pay attention to updates, I just read whatever I feel like.


You are really complaining about a thread that you didnt read the first pages:no:.its been very entertaining so far and fun to watch all the back and forth bickering.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> You are really complaining about a thread that you didnt read the first pages:no:.its been very entertaining so far and fun to watch all the back and forth bickering.


Yes I read the first pages. I was referring to today. I read the others last night. I wasn't complaining. I was JOKING! Read the definition of joke. You'll figure it out.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Yes I read the first pages. I was referring to today. I read the others last night.


*Yep, Yep, Yep,*

*Just as I thought.*

*PFF Addicted!!!*


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep I read it every day. Probably less than you though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Rain go away so I can fish and not be entertained by this anymore!!!!



I hear ya!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Seriously, what is the big deal about somebody coming on here and griping about a business or how s/he felt like s/he had been treated?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I last read it at 40 posts. Just finished reading the rest. The last 30 have slid downhill. Glad it looks settled at this point even if there are still bad feelings on both sides.


----------



## Sixgun (Dec 27, 2010)

See you all at the OAR House?? :thumbup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

jim t said:


> Just to add info. By law, You CANNOT be turned away from buying gas on the water, even at a private or military installation.
> 
> But I'd bet that doesn't allow for unloading or loading a boat at a private marina or say, Sherman Cove.
> 
> ...


Jim T, I still really want to know about this law you cite. Very useful for me.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> Jim T, I still really want to know about this law you cite. Very useful for me.


I started another thread. My opinion is second hand but call Sherman Cove, they may be able to quote the regulation. Ask for the manager if they don't have it on hand.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/fuel-water-125529/

Jim


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I am reading now after that dumber.....



BananaTom said:


> *This statement puzzles me.*


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

can anybody direct me to the closest marine serving fuel from sanders beach boat launch?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

captwesrozier said:


> can anybody direct me to the closest marine serving fuel from sanders beach boat launch?


TROUBLEMAKER!!! :whistling::whistling:

Jim


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I like potato chips.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

kettle cooked :shifty:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

salt-life said:


> kettle cooked :shifty:


 Buttery salty popcorn!!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Strippers


(Now it gets akward)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I love this forum.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

HOLY SH#T!!! This thread is still going?!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris V said:


> HOLY SH#T!!! This thread is still going?!


Like a snowball heading to hell.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Man, seems to me like things are pretty boring at Billy Goat Hole where I launch over here in bama...Need to move to pcola for some entertainment...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I think I saw a manatee in Bahia Mar the other day..:whistling:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I heard Duck Dynasty is filming next season's episodes at Bahia Mar !!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

So how a bout them yankees


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> So how a bout them yankees



How about them WAHOOS!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*response*



BananaTom said:


> *Heather,*
> 
> *This forum is not public property.*
> 
> ...


You didn't do this on your own, you have roads? you didn't build those. :no:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We did it. 15. Good job all. Let's do it again sometime!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Johnms said:


> You didn't do this on your own, you have roads? you didn't build those. :no:


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Can I get in on this ??


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

halo1 said:


> I heard Duck Dynasty is filming next season's episodes at Bahia Mar !!!


i would perfer to see an eposde of Dallas fimed at Bahia Mar should be very entertaing


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

wow just wow!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

How about Swamp People invade the marina. That would serve them right.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Mudigger said:


> How about Swamp People invade the marina. That would serve them right.


Choot em, choot em


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

After sixteen pages who really gives a crap?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> How about them WAHOOS!!!:thumbup:


They can't beat Jacksonville:blink::blink::blink::whistling:

Thread is better when you read it from last page back-ards!!!!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Splittine said:


> She were banned for creating 3 screen names and posting trying to back up her first post. One name is fine but when you create 2 more egging it on that's a little out of hand.


Exactly why this is the best forum I've ever seen. You act dumb, you go away.:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

HKMermaid said:


> I was actually standing right there when everything went down...and I do not care to argue, but you almost collided with two customers that were tied up and you were simply being instructed to move your boat down the dock and proceeded to scream at the manager and told her to mind her own business...agreeable? I think not. Also, you can't pump fuel when there is lightning.


I almost won the lottery.......duh!!!


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

somebody buy the Whaler I have for sale......


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Johnms said:


> You didn't do this on your own, you have roads? you didn't build those. :no:


Now that's funny!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I made it to the end! Did i win anything??!!


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

I like mine with lettuce and tomato,
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer
Good God almighty which way do I steer...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:whistling:I can't believe I read the whole thing. I think FenderBender is trying to act as a disinterested party since he’s not the boat’s captain, and relayed what he perceived to happen at the marina to our board members. I say good on him… I’ve read enough of FB’s posts to believe his version is credible. The problem with big boats though is it’s hard to hear everything that is being said on each end of the boat with the motors churning, so Heather may also be credible. It would be nice to hear the boat captain's version though… Just saying:nuke:


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

the end.....


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

No.it can not end like this.haha


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll play. I still don't understand how "buying fuel" gives anybody the right to offload the boat to an arriving truck.

Private property and all.

If you want fuel, okay. But that doesn't give one the right to violate private property.

Jim


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> I'll play. I still don't understand how "buying fuel" gives anybody the right to offload the boat to an arriving truck.
> 
> Private property and all.
> 
> ...


I would even stretch it a little and say that while you are actually pumping the fuel and paying your bill MAYBE you offload a few items...But when the fuel purchase is done the unloading is over...and I don't even know that I would take advantage of that.... But to just think because you are buying something gives you full member rights is is not right IMO... That's really unfair to all the members who pay for the privlages there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I would even stretch it a little and say that while you are actually pumping the fuel and paying your bill MAYBE you offload a few items...But when the fuel purchase is done the unloading is over...and I don't even know that I would take advantage of that.... But to just think because you are buying something gives you full member rights is is not right IMO... That's really unfair to all the members who pay for the privlages there.


Maybe if a place liked to have new customers and new business, they went out of their way to help people in a little thunderstorm in the hopes they would make a good impression and gain a new member....just saying.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Maybe if a place liked to have new customers and new business, they went out of their way to help people in a little thunderstorm in the hopes they would make a good impression and gain a new member....just saying.


What was so important that a truck had to come from somewhere else to pick up that couldn't get wet on a boat? If that information was here a lot of this might be cleared up... If it was rods and reels, thats taking advantage of the situation. If it was a 2 year old baby I don't think anyone would question it....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> What was so important that a truck had to come from somewhere else to pick up that couldn't get wet on a boat? If that information was here a lot of this might be cleared up... If it was rods and reels, thats taking advantage of the situation. If it was a 2 year old baby I don't think anyone would question it....


What about a 3 year old?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> What was so important that a truck had to come from somewhere else to pick up that couldn't get wet on a boat? If that information was here a lot of this might be cleared up... If it was rods and reels, thats taking advantage of the situation. If it was a 2 year old baby I don't think anyone would question it....



I understand what you are saying completely...I guess I just look at it differently.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I do think the girls at BHM should be "Unbanned", so they can chime in, or at least do so by PM to the OP.*


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *I do think the girls at BHM should be "Unbanned", so they can chime in, or at least do so by PM to the OP.*


I agree.it could help explain what happened from their side if the story and we could get a few more pages out of this thread.haha


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I do think the girls at BHM should be "Unbanned", so they can chime in, or at least do so by PM to the OP.*


She created a new name. She can post as needed. She now has ONE account active. 

You gonna ride with us Sunday?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> You gonna ride with us Sunday?


*No, church commitment 6 am to 12:30, then work.*

*Have fun.*

*Plus I do not ride in the summer, fall, winter n spring hit me up.*


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Splittine said:


> What about a 3 year old?


No 3 year olds could be mistaken for midgets. No offloading midgets in a thunderstorm!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> No offloading midgets in a thunderstorm!


 They can only be tossed. Sorry...rules are rules


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> No 3 year olds could be mistaken for midgets. No offloading midgets in a thunderstorm!



Didn't think of that.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe they use them as fenders?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

They just grip the bow rail and flip over the side. DISCLAIMER:No midgets were harmed while fueling during this storm. Seriously if anyone on PFF is a midget , didn't mean to offend you, but don't be off loading at Bahia Mar unless you are a member.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> They just grip the bow rail and flip over the side. DISCLAIMER:No midgets were harmed while fueling during this storm. Seriously if anyone on PFF is a midget , didn't mean to offend you, but don't be off loading at Bahia Mar unless you are a member.


 

And no wrestling in the clubhouse either.........................( unless you clear it with jimt beforehand )


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> And no wrestling in the clubhouse either.........................( unless you clear it with jimt beforehand )


jimt + controversy = devils advocate


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I say post up a pic of the rude lady. If she is hot she can get away with being rude.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> I say post up a pic of the rude lady. If she is hot she can get away with being rude.


7 pages and 182 post and somebody finally post some good advice. Guess that's what a Alabama degree will get you. :notworthy:


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Best advice to all parties . Remember in November do not re-nigg on AMERICA


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> I say post up a pic of the rude lady. If she is hot she can get away with being rude.


 If she's hot, I might just drop by to get yelled at.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tyee Dave said:


> If she's hot, I might just drop by to get yelled at.


:thumbup: Me too especially if she wears a bikini top while yelling.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Tyee Dave said:


> If she's hot, I might just drop by to get yelled at.


Lets have a PFF flotilla.....we can all try to unload at once.....lol


Oh yeah....mark = suck-up.....lol


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

too whom? thought i pissed off everyone equally.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Not you, I was fixin your math problem ( poor aptempt at wise crack ) .......................lol
And you do piss off everyone equally...................


----------



## @work (Jun 20, 2012)

Are cliff notes for this thread available in the PFF bookstore?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

20 pages.yay!!!!!!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Twenty pages and not a single bikini pic?

What is this forum turning into?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Fog Ducker said:


> Twenty pages and not a single bikini pic?
> 
> What is this forum turning into?


Here ya go











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

WTH>.Joel gett outta here with that.. BAN HIM..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Here ya go!


Dang man, you posted the same time I did and with the wrong kind of bikini pic lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Still waiting, what makes a person think buying fuel at a private dock (maybe allowed by federal rule) means you can unload your boat?

Jim


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> WTH>.Joel gett outta here with that.. BAN HIM..


LOL here's one for you Bill . And she is even stump broke











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

great...now this thing will never end!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> great...now this thing will never end!


No, no it want 











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Its like one of them things now, You want to stop looking..But you cant,because your not sure what will come next..


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Its like one of them things now, You want to stop looking..But you cant,because your not sure what will come next..


:thumbup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> No, no it want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so much now im on a quest to find my dream women.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> thanks so much now im on a quest to find my dream women.


She's right here. Just got to wait your turn.











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> LOL here's one for you Bill . And she is even stump broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn Murph, some things cannot be unseen. 

In hopes of restoring a balanced palate...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Darn Murph, some things cannot be unseen.
> 
> In hopes of restoring a balanced palate...


Its gonna take 100 of her to equal my future gal.literally.haha


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Darn Murph, some things cannot be unseen.
> 
> In hopes of restoring a balanced palate...


:w00t: Mike--No you didn't:brows:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> She's right here. Just got to wait your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see why we cant share theres enough women there for every guy on this forum plus some.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Darn Murph, some things cannot be unseen.
> 
> In hopes of restoring a balanced palate...


Come on Mike, you can't rerail a derailed train.......... hope your doing good brother 











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> I dont see why we cant share theres enough women there for every guy on this forum plus some.


You could love her for forty years and never love the same spot twice : -)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Man i love this forum!!!!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey... let's be civil. sonofabi... I spilt ma damn John Daniels... hold on brb...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

my eyes...my eyes...feels like acid in my eyes!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

holy crap..Where is joel finding this stuff at,it seems like he has them right on his computer...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

wld1985 said:


> holy crap..Where is joel finding this stuff at,it seems like he has them right on his computer...


Haha.its gonna be funny as hell when someone is on his computer and in the memory is sexy fat chicks.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Where did you find all the photos of the lady at the fuel dock???...............lol



Jim, You should be President of your HOA, just think of the fun you can have when all of your a-hole neighbors want to put up those annoying Flags every 4th of July............................................lol


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> Haha.its gonna be funny as hell when someone is on his computer and in the memory is sexy fat chicks.


For your info, its labeled " boring work stuff" thank you very much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

btt, lol.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wld1985 said:


> holy crap..Where is joel finding this stuff at,it seems like he has them right on his computer...


*That is what I am wondering.*

*The feds maybe coming to sieze his puter.*

*Run and hide Joel, Run Joel, Run Joel!!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> For your info, its labeled " boring work stuff" thank you very much.


*Now the feds are coming to your house and your place of employment.*

*See ya in 10 years Buddy.*

*I will make sure to send care packages!!*

*However, they will not be sent by boat, to be off loaded at Bahia Mar Marina.*


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Now the feds are coming to your house and your place of employment.
> 
> See ya in 10 years Buddy.
> 
> ...


LOL thanks for looking out Tom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What the hell, I might as well post too.


----------

